# Train Table - Top



## Flash53

I am about to build my train table (4 x 8) and I'm not sure of my next step.

Do I lay the track/ballast directly to the wooden surface or can I add a layer of styrofoam (not sure what thickness I would use) and lay the track on this.

The styrofoam or other material would be used so I can add some contour to the topography. Perhaps stream bed, culverts things of that nature. Major landscaping such as hills would be added separately. Any suggestions for a better material are welcome or telling me this si a bad idea are OK to.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## tkruger

I would avoid laying the track on wood. Wood tends to make the train louder. I used a cork roadbed between the track and wood in one section and it is still louder than I want. Foam insulation board is good if you plan to cut down to make streams etc. It is also good for sound absorption.


----------



## Reckers

Flash53,

Let me suggest you check out tankist's thread on the layout he's currently building: 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2570&highlight=tankist

He's also a good person for answering questions and offering advice, as you progress. Good luck on your layout!


----------



## tankist

thank you reck 

yea, i suggest laying a sheet of extruded foam insulation on top of your plywood. or actually instead of "suggest" i'll say that if i ever to start again i will still do it like this. with foam you can easily contour and create features in your terrain, stream, pond, dig a trench and make your train go under obsticle. i also used cork roadbed, yet one more sound insulation layer


----------



## Flash53

Thanks tanklist

I think i'll stay with the plywood top to start. I'm thiking 2" of foam. So I'd have plywood, insulation foam and then start landscaping.

I'm beginning to learn how little I know about this hobby and I'm loving it.


----------



## tankist

one more pointer - look at "as-is" section of your hardware store. i got my insulation for 5$ a sheet. worst case you will use it to build up your mountains and such


----------

